# Subs needed Detroit area



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have positions open for several subs. Must have experience and a dependable truck. Work Available in Warren, St. Clair Shores, Detroit, Roseville, Harper Woods, and others

Contact John 586-563-3990


----------



## WS&A (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you still looking for subs? I have an 08 Ram 1500 Quad Cab, 4.7 V8, 20in tires. Will add 7.5" plow if I can find work.
Available 24/7. New to business. Dependable, quick learner.

Thanks


----------



## Dodgeguy4x4 (Nov 20, 2005)

I was wondering i have a truck and driver with experiance near royal oak. are you still looking for someone? if so give me a call 248-721-3683 thanks


----------



## Bedell Mgmt. (Nov 13, 2008)

if you still need some help i'd be willing to see what i can do for ya.

:waving:


----------

